#  Erste Hilfe >   Kurze Frage.. bitte um eine schnelle antwort >

## Viktor K

Hallo Leute ich habe eine kurze frage an euch.. 
ich verspüre seit einem längerem zeitraum (knappe 2-3 wochen) einen Druck auf meiner linken Brust. Ich weiß nicht woher der Druck genau kommt. 
Ich war vor kurzem auf der Reichenau Stationiert, dort habe ich Medikamente bekommen, 2 verschiedene Anti-Deprisiva (gegen missempfindungen) und eine Betablocker Tablette am Tag (Concor Cor 2,5 mg) 
Ich hatte gemerkt das nach einer gewissen Zeit meine linke Brust etwas dicke geworden ist, man sieht es auch mit dem Auge. Ich war bei einem Internisten, der hat mir die Brust angeschaut, kurz von beiden seiten auf die Brust gedrückt und meinte alles sei ok. Die Untersuchung habe ich bekommen weil ich vor 2-3 Monaten ein Autounfall hatte. 
Nungut, dieser Druck oder auch Engegefühl in der Brust ist weiterhin da. Nur ist er seit heute sehr stark geworden.. jetzt im moment bin ich schon aus der ZFP raus und sitze daheim  
könnte mir jemand sagen was das sein könnte? weil das macht mich echt fertig dieses gefühl .. manchmal neige ich dazu angst zu bekommen aber ich halte mich im zaun 
bitte um meinungen!   
ps: manchmal habe ich so komische zuckungen auf meiner linken oberkörperseite (im brustbereich). manchmal sind die auch in der herznähe ebenso wie auf dem rücken in brustnähe

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Viktor,
kann es sein, dass da von dem Unfall noch Prellungen sind? Wann warst du bei dem Internisten?
Ich kann dir leider von weitem auch nicht sagen, was du hast, wenn das Psychische und das Internistische ok sein soll.
Vielleicht ist irgendwas übersehen worden oder es sind Nebenwirkungen von den Medikamenten. Da kenne ich mich nun auch nicht so gut aus. Wenn du es nicht mehr aushältst mitten in der Nacht, könntest du in eine Notfallambulanz gehen. Auf jeden Fall solltest du damit noch mal zum Arzt gehen, vielleicht nicht gerade zu diesem Internisten, man kann sich ja auch eine andere Meinung einholen. Solche Anti-Depressiva brauchen eine Zeitlang, bis sie richtig wirken, vielleicht warst du nicht lange genug in der Klinik, so dass man evtl. Nebenwirkungen nicht mehr mitbekommen hat. Lass alles noch mal gut durchchecken!
Ich wünsch dir alles Gute!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Mein Tipp stelle ich bei deinem Hausarzt vor.
Der soll sich die Sache mal anschauen und dann weiter entscheiden.
Oder du stellst dich erneut bei einem anderen Internisten vor.
Dem musst du dann alle deine Beschwerden schildern.

----------


## Viktor K

Moin Leute 
also ich habe ein Hausarzt, bei dem war ich heute. Sie meinte ich habe zu 100% nichts am Herz.. Das ich wie gedacht auch bezweifle.. den dieses Engegefühl ist mit sicherheit nicht durch Stress oder irgentwas Psychisches, weil ich Psychisch sehr STabil bin... 
könnt ihr mir sagen ob die bei mir eventuell Angine pectoris übersehen haben konnten`? 
denn die Symptome entrsprechen dem der Krankheit. Manchmal habe ich minimal "Krämpfe" oder wie ich das auch nennen soll. Es ist wie ein zucken das unter der Haut liegt. das Enge gefühl habe ich ununterbrochen und es ist lästig.
Das Zucken habe ich manchmal auf der hinterseite meiner Rippen, ebenso wie auf der brust 
man hat mir eine ultraschaluntersuchung gemacht, belastungsekg, ruhe ekg und sonst weiß ich nicht was noch  
ich habe große angst das die etwas übersehen haben konnten :/  
heute ist samstag und ich kann nicht zum hausarzt gehen weil der zu hat.. soll ich heute lieber zum krankenhaus gehen ?  ich weiß echt nicht ob die mich da aufnehmen oder sonst was

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wenn dein HA sagt du hast 100% nichts am Herz schließt das eine Angina Pectoris ebenfalls aus.
Hast du den Sport getrieben? Kraft, Ausdauer...?
Was hat der den zum dem Zucken gesagt?
Warum hast du deinen HA nicht nach den AP Beschwerden gefragt?

----------


## Viktor K

Sport hab ich niemals richtigen gemacht. Der Hausarzt meinte das dieser Druck durch meine Angst komme, dabei habe Ich nicht wirklich Angstzustände. Zu den Zuckungen hat er mich garnicht aussprechen gelassen weil er so überzeugt war das ich am Herzengesund sei

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Viktor,
wenn dein Herz so genau untersucht wurde, dann kannst du es dem Hausarzt ruhig glauben, wenn er sagt, es sei alles in Ordnung. Eine Angina Pectoris ist die Folge einer Herzkranzgefäßverengung, sowas müsste man beim Ultraschall oder auf dem EKG sehen. Aber da war nichts, wie dein HA dir sagte. 
Wie schwer war denn der Autounfall vor ein paar Wochen? Kann sein, dass es ein psychisches Trauma war, das dich im Unterbewusstsein heute noch belastet. Hast du darüber ausführlich reden können?
Oder war vielleicht der Unfall ein Auslöser, mit dem eventuelle frühere Traumen aus dem Unterbewusstsein hochkamen?
Es sind nur Vermutungen, denn jeder Mensch hat seit seiner Kindheit seelische Verletzungen abbekommen, entweder er hat sie gut verarbeitet oder nicht, dann schwelt es weiter im Unterbewusstsein.
Woher willst du so genau wissen, dass diese Symptome nicht vom Psychischen herkommen? Du sagst, du seist psychisch stabil, nimmst aber Anti-Depressiva. Ich fühle mich auch psychisch stabil, habe aber immer wieder mal psychosomatische Beschwerden, denn psychische Belastungen gibt es immer wieder mal.

----------


## Viktor K

Momentan nehme ich garkeine Medikamente weil mir kein Arzt dazu empfohlen hat, zumindest hat man mir das bei der entlassung inder ZFP nicht gesagt

----------


## Nachtigall

Weshalb warst du denn in Reichenau? Das ist ja schließlich eine psychiatrische Klinik.

----------

